
How Apps Take Your Data and Sell It Without You Even Realizing - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeed.com/nicolenguyen/how-apps-take-your-data-and-sell-it-without-you-even
======
thinkling
Data collection by libraries included in apps isn't news to us as developers,
but this is a good article to help less tech-savvy people understand how data
is being collected about them.

What worries me is progressive aggregation, refinement and longevity of the
data. These advertising-oriented trackers may (do) resell their data, or they
may go out of business and their data be bought up out of bankruptcy. Once
it's acquired by a data aggregator like Acxiom or Facebook and linked to your
identity, it's there forever. With increasing compute power, data becomes
easier and easier to analyse over time. De-anonymizing and analysis for
interesting patterns will get easier.

When will we see the first candidate for political office who gets brought
down by their browsing data, DNS requests, or location data trail?

